# New Feature - You Tube



## GB (Nov 20, 2008)

We have added a new feature to the sight. You tube videos can now be embedded directly into your post. What this means is that if you want to post a You Tube video it will show up inside your post as a clickable video. You will no longer have to click on a link to go over to You Tube to watch it.

All you need to do is copy and paste the URL from You Tube and paste it right into your message. It will then look like this...


YouTube - Julia Child making omelette


----------



## pacanis (Nov 20, 2008)

That would explain Maidrite's post this morning. It was the first I remember seeing a vid posted.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 20, 2008)

Cool. Now we should start making our own videos and posting them.


----------



## GB (Nov 20, 2008)

Great idea Charlie!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 20, 2008)

pretty cool!

I see lots of music vids in our future.

Thanks GB


----------



## GB (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank Janet. It was mu suggestion that we implement this, but she was the one who actually made it happen.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, THANK YOU JANET!


----------



## Janet H (Nov 20, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Ok, THANK YOU JANET!



You're welcome   Here's what I'm doing next week..
YouTube - Napkin Folding


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 20, 2008)

pacanis said:


> That would explain Maidrite's post this morning. It was the first I remember seeing a vid posted.


It freaked James out a little!  I thought he did something different, but he said he didn't.  Glad to know we aren't just going nuts!

Barbara


----------

